# DNS resolution problems on wireless WEP network [SOLVED]

## mrmarcdee

My wireless network configuration works 100% fine at home with my WEP secured network. I am at a public place that I hang around at a lot of the time. The network is WEP secured. I can connect to the network with the passkey and it says it's connected. I can then ping google.com and it pings just fine. I can use the program naim and it connects to my aim account just fine. However chromium web browser, elinks console web browser, mutt console email, and pidgin gui IM client (ie all my other internet apps) all will not connect to their respective hosts. How can this be?

I am currently writing this from a puppylinux live system on the same laptop and it works just fine.Last edited by mrmarcdee on Sun Mar 14, 2010 6:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ewaller

Just a hunch -- Could it be an IPv4 vs IPv6 issue?

Maybe your router is IPv4 (likely) ?

Maybe your hangout provides an IPv6 address ?

Maybe puppy asks for IPv4 address or can accomdate a IPv6 address ?

Maybe your Gentoo setup accepts IPv6, but the client apps don't like it?

----------

## mrmarcdee

 *ewaller wrote:*   

> Just a hunch -- Could it be an IPv4 vs IPv6 issue?
> 
> Maybe your router is IPv4 (likely) ?
> 
> Maybe your hangout provides an IPv6 address ?
> ...

 

I do not know how to check any of these things. I cannot seem to find anything about ipv4 or ipv6. I have connected to the wireless network with both wicd and just a simple "iwconfig wlan0 .........." and "dhcpcd wlan0" and both connect and let me ping websites, but other apps do not connect.

I am wondering if it is a DNS issue from other things I have read.

Edit: web browser connects to 74.125.159.104 (google's ip) but not google.com. This is a DNS error then right? I cannot try to figure this out myself at this specific time of posting (gotta go gotta go now!)but feel free to do it for me hehe.

----------

## ewaller

could you post the output of :

sudo iwlist scan

sudo iwconfig 

sudo ifconfig -a

recorded when you are trying to connect in the public place (and maybe when you are at home as well)

----------

## mrmarcdee

My apps all work if I can specify an IP address instead of a domain name. So it definitely seems to be a name resolution problem, but I can't figure it out. The only difference I have so far found between the gentoo systems configuration and the puppy live configuration is one line from "route -n"

puppy route -n : 

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 wlan0

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

```

gentoo route -n: 

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
```

Could this be affecting it?

ifconfg: 

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:77:56:b5  

          inet addr:192.168.1.185  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:afff:fe77:56b5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:998 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:715 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:209287 (204.3 KiB)  TX bytes:71572 (69.8 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-AF-77-56-B5-02-15-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

iwconfig: 

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"6445 4127"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:24:37:D2:7C:60   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:2535-4565-75

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=50/70  Signal level=-60 dBm  Noise level=-99 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## krinn

```
echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf

```

And see if it work after that.

When you dhcpcd your network, you ask for an ip address to a dhcp server, generally at home, the dhcp is your home router and it will provide also the dns.

But been a dhcp server doesn't imply your also a dns server. So if dhcp server doesn't provide dns, your couldn't lookup url.

so dhcp your lan and after, echo the dns upper (8.8... is google dns)

----------

## mrmarcdee

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> ...

 

Ahha! Thats what I was looking for but didn't know exactly what to search on google to get a dns ip (like 8.8.8.8 ). So yes that does work.

Thanks a bunch.

----------

